

Show HN: Flynx – Browsing on mobile just done right - veermishra0803
http://flynxapp.com/

======
minimaxir
If you're going to use fake accounts you just created to comment and upvote
your submission (12 points in 7 minutes, and each commenter's account has 1
karma), don't make it painfully obvious.

~~~
veermishra0803
We are sitting in an event where these guys are presenting in India. Delhi.
@TLABS

NOT A SPAM

~~~
dang
I'm afraid it has the same effect. Anyone is welcome to join Hacker News. But
when a group of people do it all at once, just to promote one product, that's
not ok.

------
nishantradia
Makes life much more easier. How many tabs can I open on it ? I've tried
opening 3 links.

~~~
smitrp
It allows you to open 4 tabs right now.

------
Aki92
Amazing stuff....makes life easy by opening links w/o opening a new tab on
browser :) :)

~~~
veermishra0803
It indeed is. Floats like a chat head.

------
xwowsersx
This looks really smooth. Congrats a shipping a great product.

------
mongodude
Wonder how is it different from Link Bubble ?

------
vidooly
Cool product. Is it free?

~~~
nishantradia
No. Costs $50 / month ... lol .. just kidding. Its absolutely free

------
vishal568
very good browser turned out to be very useful for me :)

------
aaditya27
what actually floating browser means how does it works?

------
fORBiD
seamlessly useful ;)

